# Lovebird and Cockatiel shenanigans



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Came across this gif and I couldn't stop giggling! So naughty!!

http://i.imgur.com/3FEIILT.gifv


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha how funny  so cute


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

O-M-G, how cute is that! At first glance I thought it was a toy until the close-up!:laughing:

Hey Deb, maybe we can try this with Peachy riding piggyback on Rhaegal!:laughing:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Why that is absolutely adorable.
The poor tiel has the widest eyes as if to say " I know it's there somewhere"
And the Lovie is having the time of it's life, getting taxied around. :laughing:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

You know, this video reminds me of another video on Youtube of a budgie riding on the back of a tiel, which really annoyed the tiel and the budgie refused to dismount until the tiel shook him off!

I also found that video again just now and wanted to share the link but decided not to because one of the viewer comments contained harsh language. The video was quite funny and innocuous but don't you just hate it when people spoil it with potty-mouth comments:nono:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, that has to be one of the cutest and funny little videos I have seen in a good while!  No doubt those two have a really great bond going on. 
Lovebirds are certainly that clever, I speak from experience!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Piggy back ride, lol! Too cute *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

That's too cute and funny!:laugh:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How funny is THAT!? :laughing1:



Jedikeet said:



O-M-G, how cute is that! At first glance I thought it was a toy until the close-up!:laughing:

Hey Deb, maybe we can try this with Peachy riding piggyback on Rhaegal!:laughing:

Click to expand...

Peachy would be yelling "Faster, Rhaegal, Faster!!"
:laughing:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness, this is just hysterical! What a funny pair they are--I also thought of Peachy and Rhaegal, incidentally. 

I wonder what would happen if the conure took off?  :nono:


----------

